# My very first pen



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 23, 2018)

I made this before I came to work today. It is a gun metal Vertex click with Osage Orange. I really need to work on my finishing but I'm pleased with it for my first one. Please give me honest opinions and criticism. I have thick skin so fire away!

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 23, 2018)

Congrats! First pen turned out great! Osage Orange is such a nice wood. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 23, 2018)

Beats the heck out of any first pen I’ve ever seen(and a lot of the hundredth pens too)!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 23, 2018)

Looks like the pressure is on @Tony......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jasonb (Feb 23, 2018)

Well done, you already got that down. Whelp on to the next turning projet, perhaps 20ft columns for a house?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 23, 2018)

We'll just got finished with the second one. It is a comfort grip made from a piece of crosscut purple heart I got from @Tony. Gonna do another comfort grip from the segmented blank in the same box.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 24, 2018)

@Eric Rorabaugh you will have to send that first pen to me for closer inspection  Nice job...the finishing technique will come...what are you using?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks Lou. I'm using thin CA. My first coat goes down good and looks slick. When it dries and I put the second coat on, it doesn't look as good. I had to sand the first one all the way down to wood and start over. The second pen ain't as bad but still not great. The Osage pen is shiny on the lower half but the other half is dull.


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 24, 2018)

Did you Know, While on the lathe spinning at a slow to medium speed if you use a little heat from a small torch or lighter to the wood Purple Heart will change color to a stunning purple that you would never get out of it any other way. I do it to a lot of the pens I make. After some practice you can get a swirling effect that makes it look like a curly pattern.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 24, 2018)

Thank you for the info. I wondered how some people can get it to look like that. I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 24, 2018)

I just had a guy over this past week from our Woodworking club to show him the CA process and I was using an Osage blank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Feb 24, 2018)

Looks good to me, but I'm not good with finishes.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Thank you for the info. I wondered how some people can get it to look like that. I'll have to try that next time.



Don't burn the house/shop down though....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2018)

Looks good. I like the way you lined up the ends to match as well. I've seen a few that didn't match up.

On the comfort pen, you can also, not use, the rubber tip. I have a sandwich baggie full of em...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 24, 2018)

My step daughter came by today while I was at the doctor and used my wife's pen (purple heart) and said she wants one now. Just got back in from making hers and a couple of keychains. Post pictures later when I can get some good pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 24, 2018)

On another note...doc took me out of work for a week. Tendonitis and possibly pulled muscle in my forearm. Can't lift hardly anything with my left arm. Got anti-inflammatory and a shot of cortisone.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2018)

Uh oh....take it easy bro....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 25, 2018)

Very nice, I have yet to turn a pen. I bet no one here sees my first one if in fact I ever turn it.


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 25, 2018)

@Eric Rorabaugh 
Yankees? Really? Come on!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 25, 2018)

Haha. Yep!


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 25, 2018)

Ugh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 26, 2018)

Here is my stepdaughters pen. It is another soft grip with Chechen wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

